# Fox News:Fat Airline Passenger Shock-Horror!



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.capecodtoday.com/blogs/i...5newsboston-whips-up-size-hate-to-se?blog=128


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, even I'm not that big! That looks dangerous.

When I fly alone I sometimes buy 2 seats simply for my own comfort. I don't enjoy being repeatedly sideswiped by people and carts in the aisle. Nor do I enjoy pressing my bulk against complete strangers who may not like it at all -- or who may like fat feminine flesh altogether too much! 

Luckily I need only 1¼ or 1½ seats, so when I fly with a thin friend or coworker we raise the armrest between us. Likewise my husband has no objections if my abundant figure overflows onto him for the duration. If it's an overseas flight I fly first class or business class, or not at all. That was my stipulation to make a trip to Berlin a few months ago. 

Often it's often a moot point, because I prefer to drive if it's at all feasible. Lotsa places are within a day's drive. Airlines and airports are such hassles. Maybe the whole flying experience was better 10 or 20 years ago, or maybe I'm simply fatter now, or both. Either way, I know my big fat ass will nestle nice and comfy in my car seat for the duration.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 4, 2009)

Can you lift the armrest on the aisle-side of an airplane seat? Not in my experience. He's sitting on it. This photo is staged... they rented this fella from Blackwater.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 4, 2009)

Not normally but sometimes I have found it possible to raise the aisle armrest. The armrest is clearly not raised in this photo though, otherwise we'd see it behind his back. It looks more like he's sitting ON the armrest, which makes him look unbelieveably tall, so I agree this photo looks staged. He's still very wide though.

I doubt they rented him from Blackwater. Too expensive, and the airlines are wayyyy too cheap. 

What I don't understand is why isn't he sitting in the 2 apparently empty seats directly behind him? Another reason to suspect this is staged or at least exaggerated.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 4, 2009)

My 'cousin' Kathi Sonntag has just updated us with some backstory on Facebook..."When I saw this story online; I looked at comments related to it from the news article. The guy had the two sits behind where he was perched. He was just up out of his seat talking to his friend when the seat belt sign was off. Also, the commenter said (he claimed to be a flight attendant and knew the person who took the picture); the airline did not make him pay for the extra sit, but they did have to bump the person he displaced, with upgrade to first class on the next flight out." Big folk make easy targets...:doh:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't know the backstory, don't want to know it.

This guy is enormous, and his weight is only one part of that. I think he'd be huge even if he fit into the "normal" BMI range. 

That said, he clearly needs more than 1 seat. He knows it. The airline knows it. The passengers stuck next to him certainly know it. There is no ambiguity here at all. He needs 2 seats. He should pay for that 2nd seat, or he should not fly at all. 

I don't think that the photo is necessarily staged. A few years ago, my husband was 'seated' next to a man who was every bit as big as this fellow. It was on a smaller plane, with only 2 seats per row. My husband couldn't sit down and buckle up because the man was taking up more than half of the other seat. The plane was full, and the man was asked to leave and take a later flight. He threw an all-out, wall-eyed tantrum. Which served no purpose at all except to highlight that he was an unpleasant jerk, and to make the rest of us (his unwillingly captive audience) extremely uncomfortable. Did he not know when he arrived at the airport that day that he wasn't going to fit ... that it wasn't even going to be remotely possible ... into one seat? Of course he knew. He was probably just hoping that the airline, and his seatmate, would let it pass. As they'd probably done many times before. Maybe he even thought, when it became clear that the plane was full and that there was no way that my 6' husband would be able to cram into the narrow, tiny little strip of seat left to him, that someone ELSE would be asked to leave.


----------



## Jes (Dec 4, 2009)

This would make for a really hot 'sighting!' post in wherever that weight board thread is. seriously!


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 4, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> My 'cousin' Kathi Sonntag has just updated us with some backstory on Facebook..."When I saw this story online; I looked at comments related to it from the news article. The guy had the two sits behind where he was perched. He was just up out of his seat talking to his friend when the seat belt sign was off. Also, the commenter said (he claimed to be a flight attendant and knew the person who took the picture); the airline did not make him pay for the extra sit, but they did have to bump the person he displaced, with upgrade to first class on the next flight out." Big folk make easy targets...:doh:


Aha! I knew that photo wasn't what it seemed. Interesting to hear "the rest of the story" à la Paul Harvey. 

So I've been going about it all wrong? Maybe I should buy only a single coach seat and then volunteer to have my big fat ass upgraded to a single first class seat, so the airline wouldn't need to bump anyone. Airline movers and shakers who might be reading: take heed. 

This also underscores the vital necessity to institute an "airline seat buddy" system. Not that a flight attendent should publicly announce "we need a volunteer to share half a seat with a whole lotta woman," but maybe a discreet term like "Code BBW!" or "Code BHM!" The buddies must be trustworthy, because I don't want to feel some stranger's hand under my butt cheek for the duration of the flight. 

Better yet, the airlines should have 1 or 2 rows with only 2 extra-width seats instead of the usual 3 standard-width. These would be a great selling points as airlines struggle for business and the general population becomes fatter, ya know. Fat-friendly rows would attract business from SSBBW like me who would otherwise drive. Of course they'd need to enforce a minimum butt-width policy. (Kinda like I do when people try to sit in my big comfy desk chair at work: "I'm sorry, but you're simply not fat enough to sit in my chair.") 

Oh well, it's nice to dream.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 5, 2009)

The picture was taken by an american airlines flight attendant who should be ashamed of themselves for exploiting one of their passengers in that way.

Did the guy need more than one seat? Yup. Did he deserve to have his picture taken without his knowledge and then have it shared online and have all kinds of jokes made about him? Absolutely not. 

I hope whoever he is, he finds out about this picture (which I'm sure he already has) and takes whatever steps needed to make sure that the person responsible for this is properly reprimanded.


Oh, and Sue? Nice touch with the wow even I'm not that big crap. Seriously, its nice to know that you are an equal opportunity kinda gal when it comes to sharing your disdain. Skinny or fat. I guess if he had pie it would have made the whole thing ok though.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 5, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> The picture was taken by an american airlines flight attendant who should be ashamed of themselves for exploiting one of their passengers in that way.
> 
> Did the guy need more than one seat? Yup. Did he deserve to have his picture taken without his knowledge and then have it shared online and have all kinds of jokes made about him? Absolutely not.
> 
> ...



DAMN IT ELLA. Must. Spread. Rep.

ARRGH.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 5, 2009)

I got her, Bella...for all of it.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 5, 2009)

lots of fat activism going on in this thread


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2009)

Had a United flight to Paris, full of hope and excitement about lifting up the armrest... unfortunately, it only went up to make a very unwelcome 45-degree angle. Total meh. Someone buying a second seat on that flight would have to be able to split in half to take advantage of that additional cushion. 

Poor form, United. Poor form.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 5, 2009)

You know, I actually saw this story before it was posted here... a Video on MSNBC with the tag "Too Fat To Fly?" on Dr. Nancy. I have no idea who Dr. Nancy is, but apparently she gets a show.

It's actually an interesting video in that Dr. Nancy is trying to steer the conversation one way and they guests kinda steam roll her in another direction.

The most interesting thing though is that one of the guests in the video says that he is the blogger (I believe... I watched it a few days ago and didn't watch it again, so I might be on drugs) that posted the pic a few weeks ago and that the pic was actually taken BEFORE the doors closed - which you can see, as half of the overhead compartments are OPEN.

If the video link takes you somewhere weird, Google Too Fat To Fly and Dr. Nancy... that will take you right to it.


----------



## swordchick (Dec 5, 2009)

Apparently, this man did buy a second seat but the armrest wouldn't go up. He was sitting in the row behind him and waiting for the passenger who would be sitting next to the window.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 6, 2009)

It looks like they snapped the picture of the guy as he was still making his way into the seat. Also what's the deal with all of these television "Doctors" nowadays?


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 6, 2009)

Mathias said:


> It looks like they snapped the picture of the guy as he was still making his way into the seat. Also what's the deal with all of these television "Doctors" nowadays?


Oh, it's nothing new. Television, other media and various hotheads have a long history of ferretting out the one sentence, image etc. that suits their agenda from a much larger whole, so they can take it out of context, parade their outrage and increase their ratings or circulation.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 6, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Oh, it's nothing new. Television, other media and various hotheads have a long history of ferretting out the one sentence, image etc. that suits their agenda from a much larger whole, so they can take it out of context, parade their outrage and increase their ratings or circulation.




same could be said for blowhards who likely aren't who they claim to be, that troll the boards looking for a way, any way to find a thread where they can share a story about eating dessert.


Also when its your first damn sentence it doesn't take a whole lot of ferretting.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Dec 6, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Had a United flight to Paris, full of hope and excitement about lifting up the armrest... unfortunately, it only went up to make a very unwelcome 45-degree angle. Total meh. Someone buying a second seat on that flight would have to be able to split in half to take advantage of that additional cushion.
> 
> Poor form, United. Poor form.



The armrests on United planes, especially 777's, are variable. They had some sort of refurb, and the armrests either raise all the way (with a small bump and the bottom) or to about 45 degrees. I have a long story still to post from May, but it really is pot luck!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2009)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> The armrests on United planes, especially 777's, are variable. They had some sort of refurb, and the armrests either raise all the way (with a small bump and the bottom) or to about 45 degrees. I have a long story still to post from May, but it really is pot luck!



I think American armrests on 777s go up all the way, except on bulkhead seats.


----------



## collared Princess (Dec 6, 2009)

Wouldn't the airline take one look at him at the ticket counter and say we need 2 seats for you..Airlines are taking great stands nowadays


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 6, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Wouldn't the airline take one look at him at the ticket counter and say we need 2 seats for you..Airlines are taking great stands nowadays



its pretty much up to who ever checks him in or sees him at the gate. That's one thing I don't like about this policy, too fat is a relative thing and what looks too big to some people won't to others. Also its not a very comfortable situation going up to someone and telling them they are too big to fit into a seat. Not comfortable for the customer service agent and not comfortable for the passenger.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 6, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Had a United flight to Paris, full of hope and excitement about lifting up the armrest... unfortunately, it only went up to make a very unwelcome 45-degree angle. Total meh. Someone buying a second seat on that flight would have to be able to split in half to take advantage of that additional cushion.
> 
> Poor form, United. Poor form.



This this this!!!! The armrests only go up 45* anytime I fly. I purchase 2 seats, but I am crammed shoulder-wise. It is miserable and for the moment I have given up flying and am literally stuck in England.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 6, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> its pretty much up to who ever checks him in or sees him at the gate. That's one thing I don't like about this policy, too fat is a relative thing and what looks too big to some people won't to others. Also its not a very comfortable situation going up to someone and telling them they are too big to fit into a seat. Not comfortable for the customer service agent and not comfortable for the passenger.



It's a matter of time before there's a set-up next to the bars to measure suitcases for carry-on... "If you are wider than these bars, you will need to purchase an additional seat and then bend waaaaaay forward because the armrest only goes up 45 degrees, which will mean you'll suffocate if anyone leans back in their chair BECAUSE WE WANT TO DOUBLE CHARGE YOU BEFORE WE KILL YOU MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" although that last part might only be in the fine print...


----------



## BeaBea (Dec 6, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> The armrests only go up 45* anytime I fly. I purchase 2 seats, but I am crammed shoulder-wise. It is miserable



Yup, this is my experience too. I dont mind paying for two seats - but its damned annoying that it's still very VERY uncomfortable. It also bugs me that I still only get one luggage allowance, but thats a trifling matter compared to sitting in complete discomfort for hours while working out my chances of DVT.

Tracey


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 6, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Yup, this is my experience too. I dont mind paying for two seats - but its damned annoying that it's still very VERY uncomfortable. It also bugs me that I still only get one luggage allowance, but thats a trifling matter compared to sitting in complete discomfort for hours while working out my chances of DVT.
> 
> Tracey



When I bought two seats they allowed me to use the first baggage fee (15.00) for both seats instead of paying the extra for the 2nd bag (25.00). So I saved $10.


----------



## SSBBWMJ (Dec 8, 2009)

I definitely need two seats, but I don't mind. I'd rather be comfy than smushed!


----------



## iamaJenny (Dec 8, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> The picture was taken by an american airlines flight attendant who should be ashamed of themselves for exploiting one of their passengers in that way.
> 
> Did the guy need more than one seat? Yup. Did he deserve to have his picture taken without his knowledge and then have it shared online and have all kinds of jokes made about him? Absolutely not.
> 
> ...







fatgirlflyin said:


> same could be said for blowhards who likely aren't who they claim to be, that troll the boards looking for a way, any way to find a thread where they can share a story about eating dessert.
> 
> 
> Also when its your first damn sentence it doesn't take a whole lot of ferretting.





Damn chica I'm scared of you!! Remind me never to get on your bad side. LOL:wubu::bow:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 9, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Wow, even I'm not that big! That looks dangerous.



On Dims you really just posted this? Fer real? How about if I look at your picture and comment here for all to see, "Oh Em GEE, you're so big! That looks dangerous! I'm not that big!" On a SA site you seriously chastised someone for their weight? Unbelievable. I usually skip your posts because I soon realized they're always Me Me Me Me Me no matter what the topic, but this post of yours disgusts me, truly.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 9, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> DAMN IT ELLA. Must. Spread. Rep.
> 
> ARRGH.





mossystate said:


> I got her, Bella...for all of it.



As did I.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 9, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> When I bought two seats they allowed me to use the first baggage fee (15.00) for both seats instead of paying the extra for the 2nd bag (25.00). So I saved $10.



When I flew Midwest, they allowed me to do that as well.


What I'd REALLY like is frequent flier miles for both...but we can't have everything lol.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 9, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> On Dims you really just posted this? Fer real? How about if I look at your picture and comment here for all to see, "Oh Em GEE, you're so big! That looks dangerous! I'm not that big!" On a SA site you seriously chastised someone for their weight? Unbelievable. I usually skip your posts because I soon realized they're always Me Me Me Me Me no matter what the topic, but this post of yours disgusts me, truly.


Just trying to share real-life perspectives about flying experiences and suggestions, and sometimes it's frustrating. And you wouldn't be the first to say "Oh Em GEE, you're so big!" I've heard that for 50 years. Oh well.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2009)

Much as I'm enjoying the catfight, can we keep to the topic and not make any more personal attacks, aggressive or passive aggressive or otherwise?

Or is it time to start posting images of cats with pancakes on their heads?


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 9, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Much as I'm enjoying the catfight, can we keep to the topic and not make any more personal attacks, aggressive or passive aggressive or otherwise?
> 
> Or is it time to start posting images of cats with pancakes on their heads?


Agreed! Let's keep it on topic! I'm most certainly not enjoying the personal attacks.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2009)

So if someone buys a second seat for size reasons and can't use it due to stupid 45-degree armrests, does that person ever get a refund? If not, why not?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 9, 2009)

fatlane said:


> So if someone buys a second seat for size reasons and can't use it due to stupid 45-degree armrests, does that person ever get a refund? If not, why not?



no. but if you kick up enough fuss you get "vouchers" to use for another uncomfortable flight.


----------



## Jes (Dec 9, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Much as I'm enjoying the catfight, can we keep to the topic and not make any more personal attacks, aggressive or passive aggressive or otherwise?
> ?



yeah, do you even read this webboard?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> no. but if you kick up enough fuss you get "vouchers" to use for another uncomfortable flight.



Sounds like an evil plan... and my guess is that the airlines frown upon removing the offending armrest, amirite?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 9, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Sounds like an evil plan... and my guess is that the airlines frown upon removing the offending armrest, amirite?




Well.....I have a funny/sad story.

So in May I was about 575 and Im wide...making the offending armrests impossible cos even if I was smaller...Im built like a football player. Anyway, the maintenance crew was called on the plane to see what could be done. This is at Heathrow on a plane full of people staring at me. The maintenance crew were a couple of Scottish blokes who were hell bent on removing the armrest to make it a comfy flight for me. There was a woman there with a walky talky talking about faa regulations and shit. It took them about a half an hour to do this....a half an hour of standing in the isle and a half an hour or people staring at me was a total nightmare. I don't think these guys were supposed to remove it, but they did and I love them for it.

That whole trip was a nightmare and at SFO not only would they not remove the armrest, I almost wasn't allowed on the plane to come home.....so I aint flying again until a lot changes.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 9, 2009)

All i can say is -c'mon the scottish.. at least we try!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 9, 2009)

mergirl said:


> All i can say is -c'mon the scottish.. at least we try!



I can honestly say, I've never met a Scottish person I didn't like.  or is that racist of me, lmao.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 9, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> I can honestly say, I've never met a Scottish person I didn't like.  or is that racist of me, lmao.


Well, its like positive discrimination!


----------



## Jes (Dec 9, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> That whole trip was a nightmare and at SFO not only would they not remove the armrest, I almost wasn't allowed on the plane to come home.....so I aint flying again until a lot changes.



Donni--I don't want to ask you to talk about this if you don't want, but I'm curious as to what happened at SFO (the 'wasn't allowed' bit, I mean).


----------



## Mini (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow. That's a big dude. 

RELEVANT COMMENTARY!


----------

